# Our first Accident



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Yesterday we were at the hospital with my youngest son.. He was playing with Madison and Zane jumped up on Preston and got his ear.. I know it wasn't intentional, but it happened anyway..

Sorry for the quality of the photo.. My iphone camera wasn't wanting to focus.. As soon as we would take the wash cloth away it would start to bleed again..



















Even though my baby was in pain he didn't really cry.. He's such a brave boy.. I love my Preston!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So sorry. Those accidents do happen though.... hope your son realizes that's just what it was. Thank doG for steristrips. I used to keep a supply on hand when my boys were young.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oops, so sorry for the booboo. Unfortunately big dogs and kids are like cars: sometimes they crash into each other. Hope your son is comfortable while this heals.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Head wounds bleed a lot. 
That said, that area on the ear has a lot of cartilage, so it heals slower. Just watch for signs of infection - get it treated quickly.

Accidents happen. I'm glad Preston handled it so well.


----------



## doggiedad (Aug 27, 2011)

at 12 weeks old all is fair. i trust your
son will heal quickly from the puppy
love nip.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor guy, I bet that hurt. Puppy teeth are like razors. (I hope the er didn't report that to animal control).


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

The dr. was kinda laughing.. He understood it was an accident.. He even wanted to see a pic of Zane.. He thought Zane was adorable..



mylissyk said:


> Poor guy, I bet that hurt. Puppy teeth are like razors. (I hope the er didn't report that to animal control).


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Preston thanks you all for your comments.. He says that he's a little nervous of Zane right now, it'll take a while before he'll get down on the floor to play again..


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

When our Sophie girl was a baby, I swear, I looked like a "cutter" (self-injurer). I had teeth marks up and down my arms. Puppy teeth will get you every time! So glad your little guy was so brave! They'll be wrestling in no time, I bet!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My Golden Madison said:


> Preston thanks you all for your comments.. He says that he's a little nervous of Zane right now, it'll take a while before he'll get down on the floor to play again..


That's not neccesarily a bad thing, on the floor with puppies is a free for all ususally, Zane just thought he was another puppy to chew on!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Ya,  Preston knows Zane is sorry.. Preston keeps saying it was his fault.. His energy level was to high.. (he ADHD and didn`t take his meds in two days.. So was a little hyper) I told him that it was accidental, and Zane see him as another puppy to play with, and so to him he was just doing what puppies do best.. 



Sophie_Mom said:


> When our Sophie girl was a baby, I swear, I looked like a "cutter" (self-injurer). I had teeth marks up and down my arms. Puppy teeth will get you every time! So glad your little guy was so brave! They'll be wrestling in no time, I bet!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep that is exactly what I had told him yesterday.. 



mylissyk said:


> That's not neccesarily a bad thing, on the floor with puppies is a free for all ususally, Zane just thought he was another puppy to chew on!


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

My sisters younger bernese herds my children by mouthing their butts lol, I told them that will teach them to run in the house lol


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL.. I am glad that my furbaby is a lot more calm now.. He is such a sweetheart.. But he still loves to jump up which we are still working on..


----------

